# Latest project



## dshcontracting (Jan 14, 2007)

I want to see what everyone thinks of my last project (actually my first). I'm a general contractor that works in older homes. I had a customer ask for custom Arts and Crafts styled cabinets. I said sure and got to work. Never built cabinets before this. I'm finishing up the couple doors that aren't on in the pictures now. We did the whole kitchen. gut, plumbing, electrical, flooring, windows (moved them), door to the garage, built the cabinets, built the range hood by hand, and did all the tile work. Want to here what others have to say about the woodworking. Thanks.

Dan

If you click slideshow, you can go through them all.
http://www.dshcontracting.com/albums/kitchens/slides/IMG_5085.html


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, really nice. I like the Arts and Crafts style. Too bad they didn't tie the door and window trim in to match. The contrast doesn't hurt, but would really tie everything together nicely.

Good job!


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry, actually the trim looks fine. Just had the laptop screen at a bad angle, made the colors look really contrasting. Really like the tile and sink too.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Really sharp. I like the detail at the bottom of the cabinets. Nice color too. The range hood is killer.


----------



## dshcontracting (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. The toe kicks aren't finished yet, they have an arc matching the upper cabinets. Making them right now. Router had broken so i needed a new one. That hood was fun to build. $300 bucks total in materials. .031 110 series copper. Closest thing i could find to what the customer wanted was 10gs. Wish i had gotten paid that much.

Dan


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, at least you started with an easy project  
No room for error with inset doors--nice work. 
Did you buy a trim kit for the fridge to attach the front panel? What prevents the door from hitting the stile on the hinge side when it opens?

Again, nice!


----------



## dshcontracting (Jan 14, 2007)

No kits of any sorts. It's a sub zero. For 7gs, you get a nice articulated and balanced opening. It swings wierd and stops at 100 degrees. Pretty cool fridge. Heavy as all heck.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice project,I really like that look.

I love that friggin stove. I hope my wife doesnt see that.


----------

